# Diagnosis-Patient has aortic



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 19, 2008)

Patient has aortic valve stenosis and mitral valve regurg.... what icd9 do i use? i'm having a brain fart...


----------



## dmaec (Sep 19, 2008)

396.3 

what do you think??

hmmm maybe not...once sec

how about 396.8??  I think that's a better one


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 19, 2008)

*396.82*

If you look them up individually you find that Mitral Valve Regurg is "see also insufficiency"  
Then Mitral Valve Insufficiency with Aortic stenosis is coded as 396.2.

This is not my area of expertise, but I enjoyed the learning experience of looking this up!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## dmaec (Sep 19, 2008)

Tessa - I don't see a 396.82...??  only 396.8....
and yeah - it was interesting looking them up and coming to the conclusion....


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 19, 2008)

I think she meant 396.2


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 19, 2008)

well .. that was FUN!

Cardio diagnosis coding is not my expertise by far .. it takes me forever because there are so many combo codes and so many things called the same thing different ways ...

Mitral regurgitation is also called 'insufficiency' - so according to the article below:
http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_05012006p34.shtml

Mitral regurg w/ aortic valve stenosis would be coded as 396.2  

THANKS guys for the help!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 20, 2008)

ARCPC9491 said:


> well .. that was FUN!
> 
> Cardio diagnosis coding is not my expertise by far .. it takes me forever because there are so many combo codes and so many things called the same thing different ways ...
> 
> ...



Hi,
Your code selection for Mitral valve insufficiency cum aortic valve stenosis is right. I appreciate it. I know not much, too. But, if I can suggest a bit hoping that no one will not mistake,
1. One can code mital valve insufficiency in a patient, with a known history of mitral valve disorders, prominently a regurgitation due to valvular defects.
This is because, regurtation cannot be present continuously. May be during the current encounter the coarse sounds of regurgitation were mild to ascultation. 
But the vice versa should not be done. As, coding only mitral valve insufficiency will not be sufficient in issues of severe mitral valve disorders like prolapse.


----------

